# Flies and Art Raffle for Hurricane Sally Relief



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I live in Gulf Shores AL and as you all know we just got wrecked by Hurricane Sally. My friend and I run a small online fly store SpaceCoastFlies.com (he is located in Merritt Island FL). We got together with a couple friends and put together some raffle prizes and are selling tickets online. The drawings will take place tomorrow night. Tickets are $5 and you can buy unlimited tickets. We are just over $300 in donations right now. 100% of the money will go to Hurricane Sally Relief and we will post a receipt when we donate the funds. I know everyone is looking for help from all of the Gulf Coast Hurricanes to Wildfires out West, but if you would like to donate or just want a chance to win some cool prizes we appreciate everything we can get. We've been through a lot of hurricanes and this certainly won't be the last. Our island is in bad shape. Seems to be worse than hurricane Ivan to me and mainly because we were in the eyewall for 7 hours! 

If this violates any posting rules just let me know or remove. Just trying to spread the info and get some donations. Thank you all.

Enter Here - Raffle for Hurricane Sally Relief

Here's the list of giveaways:

Prize #1

Cliff Crab Shack Fly Case
12 Custom Space Coast Flies
SCF Long Sleeve Performance Shirt
SCF All Business Trucker Hat
SCF Stickers
Prize #2

Custom 24” Woodburn Sea Turtle Art (with Sparkle Color) by Patrick Tucker. Follow Patrick on Instagram @AlabamaBurning to see more of his amazing art.
Prize #3

6 Custom Flies by fly tying wizard Cory Kendrick. Check out his awesome work on Instagram at @cb.kendrick


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good onya guys for putting together a fund raiser. I just ordered 10 tix


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Good onya guys for putting together a fund raiser. I just ordered 10 tix


Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Picked up a dozen. Glad yall are able to put this together and hoping you raise quite a bit.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

jbnc said:


> Picked up a dozen. Glad yall are able to put this together and hoping you raise quite a bit.


Thanks! Also, we will announce the prize winners tonight on instagram. I'll post them here as well. 

If anyone cannot donate please share the link to others if you can.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who donated! I'm stoked that we sold 93 tickets and raised $465
Winners are: Jonothan Thomas (Space Coast Flies, Box, Hat and Shirt), Luke Walding (Turtle Art) and Preston McQueen (Cory Kendrick Flies). We will be emailing the winners today.


----------

